

Milq: Collaboratively curating culture - vimota
http://www.milq.com

======
falcolas
Fascinating, though the ability to add images as well as videos and sound
clips would be welcome.

~~~
vimota
It is actually possible! If you choose to not add a video/soundclip you can
embed images with regular <img> html tags. Although, I agree, a user-friendly
search/url entry for images would be a great addition.

